
Obama Administration Released Two Reports on Artificial Intelligence in October - webmaven
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/10/12/administrations-report-future-artificial-intelligence
======
webmaven
The first report, _Preparing for the Future of Artificial Intelligence_ [1]
details policy opportunities raised by AI, while the second, the _National
Artificial Intelligence Research and Development Strategic Plan_ [2] lays out
a strategy for the federal funding of AI-related research.

[1]
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/whitehouse_fi...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/whitehouse_files/microsites/ostp/NSTC/preparing_for_the_future_of_ai.pdf)

[2]
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/whitehouse_fi...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/whitehouse_files/microsites/ostp/NSTC/national_ai_rd_strategic_plan.pdf)

